# woodsmith tip (router maintenance )



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

maintenance tips 
Router Tune-Up | Woodsmith Tips


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

thanks...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

John_* - good tip, I get woodsmith tips by email but didn't see this one, is it new/old or otherwise.

spoke too soon - just checked my email, there it was.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Thanks . Never thought about putting lubricant on the collet threads


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks John.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks John


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Some of their tips are a little threadbare. I subscribed to their subscription videos, but they are really mostly pretty light weight and often clips that were on TV already. Maybe they'll get better. They have ownership of all those Shop Notes editions so maybe they'll bring those up to daye. At least I hope so or I won't be renewing next year.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*light weight*



DesertRatTom said:


> Some of their tips are a little threadbare. I subscribed to their subscription videos, but they are really mostly pretty light weight and often clips that were on TV already. Maybe they'll get better. They have ownership of all those Shop Notes editions so maybe they'll bring those up to daye. At least I hope so or I won't be renewing next year.


Tom
light weight to the old timers I posted for some of the new router user that need the basics!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Tom
> light weight to the old timers I posted for some of the new router user that need the basics!


true....


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I saw that tip in a mailing I got today.

They won't be getting my money - threadbare is a good description. Plus, their scripts are really lame.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

PhilBa said:


> I saw that tip in a mailing I got today.
> 
> They won't be getting my money - threadbare is a good description. Plus, their scripts are really lame.


We still get reruns of the TV show on the PBS station out of Buffalo - haven't seen a new episode in ages.
When I turn it on, wife asks me if I'm getting ready for a nap.

"Hi, my name's Don" - puts me out like a light


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

*season 9*



vchiarelli said:


> We still get reruns of the TV show on the PBS station out of Buffalo - haven't seen a new episode in ages.
> When I turn it on, wife asks me if I'm getting ready for a nap.
> 
> "Hi, my name's Don" - puts me out like a light


They just finished season nine, 13 episodes December 15, 2015.
I looked on their webpage Buffalo New York local television station do not carry Woodsmith shop.

Woodsmith Shop - America?s Favorite Woodworking TV Show


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I found the program on an obscure cable network called Create. I had purchased their prior seasons on dvd, but the new season is a different presentation format than the old series where they finished a project each program, interspersed with full programs of tips and techniques. This season they're carrying projects over the course of several broadcasts with tips and techniques in each program. Really annoying to me, but I think it was intended for newbies as suggested. The subscription is the same way. Just thought I'd suggest people save their money.

I do enjoy the program out of Boston, Rough Cut, which I also get on the Create network.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

DesertRatTom said:


> I found the program on an obscure cable network called Create. I had purchased their prior seasons on dvd, but the new season is a different presentation format than the old series where they finished a project each program, interspersed with full programs of tips and techniques. This season they're carrying projects over the course of several broadcasts with tips and techniques in each program. Really annoying to me, but I think it was intended for newbies as suggested. The subscription is the same way. Just thought I'd suggest people save their money.
> 
> I do enjoy the program out of Boston, Rough Cut, which I also get on the Create network.


I like Rough Cut also but they do not show it here anymore.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Semipro said:


> They just finished season nine, 13 episodes December 15, 2015.
> I looked on their webpage Buffalo New York local television station do not carry Woodsmith shop.
> 
> Woodsmith Shop - America?s Favorite Woodworking TV Show





Semipro said:


> I like Rough Cut also but they do not show it here anymore.


I misspoke - should have said PBS out of Detroit (I get 3 PBS stations here in southern Ontario.
Roughcut, Tommy Mac was supposed to be the replacement for Norm's NYW - he's good at woodworking, but as a presenter on TV, I can't handle him.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Is it really a good idea to lubricate the collet threads? I think I remember someone on this forum saying you should never lubricate them, just keep them clean.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> We still get reruns of the TV show on the PBS station out of Buffalo - haven't seen a new episode in ages.
> When I turn it on, wife asks me if I'm getting ready for a nap.
> 
> "Hi, my name's Don" - puts me out like a light


Wives must know each other. Mine says exactly the same thing.
I usually do after a few minutes.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Don't think I'll be lubricating my collet with white grease or sprayin' lubricant between motor and housing any time soon...just sayin'...

Clean and dry for the collet...wax for the motor 'n housing...

...throwin' my 1 1/2 cents in...


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

vchiarelli said:


> I misspoke - should have said PBS out of Detroit (I get 3 PBS stations here in southern Ontario.
> Roughcut, Tommy Mac was supposed to be the replacement for Norm's NYW - he's good at woodworking, but as a presenter on TV, I can't handle him.


Tommy Mac has a way of just gnawing at my nerves. Don and his gang are pretty stilted but I much rather watch them than Tommy. I also get American Woodworker with Mr and Mrs Phillips and they are ok. I watch them all to try to learn and it is very similar to classes in school...some of the profs were gad-awful but you had to endure it to try to get thru the class.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

thomas1389 said:


> Wives must know each other. Mine says exactly the same thing.
> I usually do after a few minutes.


Years ago I used to watch THE RED FISHER SHOW - remember that one, tales from Scuttlebutt Lodge? Guaranteed to be asleep within two minutes.



billyjim said:


> Tommy Mac has a way of just gnawing at my nerves. Don and his gang are pretty stilted but I much rather watch them than Tommy. I also get American Woodworker with Mr and Mrs Phillips and they are ok. I watch them all to try to learn and it is very similar to classes in school...some of the profs were gad-awful but you had to endure it to try to get thru the class.


I want to punch Tommy in the throat (almost as bad as the Woodwright's Shop - gee, hope he's not a member here >
Besides, he's a Red Sox fan, almost - as bad a being a fan of the Evil Empire -- Go Jays Go
American Woodworker isn't bad, but my favorite was always the New Yankee Workshop


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

billyjim said:


> Tommy Mac has a way of just gnawing at my nerves. Don and his gang are pretty stilted but I much rather watch them than Tommy. I also get American Woodworker with Mr and Mrs Phillips and they are ok. I watch them all to try to learn and it is very similar to classes in school...some of the profs were gad-awful but you had to endure it to try to get thru the class.


Tommy Mack talks sooooo fast it's hard to follow sometimes. He is certainly a good woodworker, and I also like that he brings in guys who really know their specialty. The program this a.m. was about doing inlays, and was terrific. I record them because some of the programs deserve watching several times. At least he doesn't put me to sleep!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> Don't think I'll be lubricating my collet with white grease or sprayin' lubricant between motor and housing any time soon...just sayin'...
> 
> Clean and dry for the collet...wax for the motor 'n housing...
> 
> ...throwin' my 1 1/2 cents in...


or dry lube at best..


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Tommy Mack talks sooooo fast it's hard to follow sometimes. He is certainly a good woodworker, and I also like that he brings in guys who really know their specialty. The program this a.m. was about doing inlays, and was terrific. I record them because some of the programs deserve watching several times. At least he doesn't put me to sleep!


T Mack can be very hard to follow. The woodsmith shop and T Mack represent the opposite ends of the spectrum with respect to their scope and content. American woodworker falls somewhere in between. I record them all and will occasionally go back and re-watch an episode. I also have all the seasons, except the current season, of the woodsmith shop on dvd. That is handy because they have plans for all of the projects included.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

billyjim said:


> T Mack can be very hard to follow. The woodsmith shop and T Mack represent the opposite ends of the spectrum with respect to their scope and content. American woodworker falls somewhere in between. I record them all and will occasionally go back and re-watch an episode. I also have all the seasons, except the current season, of the woodsmith shop on dvd. That is handy because they have plans for all of the projects included.


Yeah, I have the first 8 seasons of Woodsmith, much of which is pretty good and useful. I too like having the plans on hand.

My most useful videos are a series of 10 DVDs by Mark Sommerfeld which feature only his products, but he really puts the emphasis on how to do the job, so it applies to all router usage. Glad I bought them. 

I also collect YouTube videos. I use a free downloader for Firefox that gives me a list of all available image resolutions. I always watch 3 or videos whenever I'm about to do something new to me.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> Yeah, I have the first 8 seasons of Woodsmith, much of which is pretty good and useful. I too like having the plans on hand.
> 
> My most useful videos are a series of 10 DVDs by Mark Sommerfeld which feature only his products, but he really puts the emphasis on how to do the job, so it applies to all router usage. Glad I bought them.
> 
> I also collect YouTube videos. I use a free downloader for Firefox that gives me a list of all available image resolutions. I always watch 3 or videos whenever I'm about to do something new to me.


I will check on the Summerfeld DVDs. Are you referring to the "Made easy" collection?


----------

